# LD Lines



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi
Has anybody used LD lines on a cross channel route, and how do they compare to other ferry companies.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we always use the over night western crossing as a rule its around a £150 less then britany ferries compare here
chapter


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

we used Newhaven to Dieppe on MV Seven Sisters good service a little slow loading and unloading

Excellent price though


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

just used fast catamaran portsmouth - le havre excellent fast loading and unloading couldn't fault them


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

the Newhaven Dieppe route warns you it will be slow because they take offf foot passengers first and only have one ramp

Vessel excellent though and I would rebbok with them!


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Just crossed with LD from Oostende to Ramsgate, Pride of Oostende, large vessel ( used to do portsmouth route according to staff but may have changed name) route very little used at the moment apart from trucks so vessel was almost empty, loading and offloading swift and efficient, check in ok despite rather dated paper system. if anyone is using this route beware that while passenger numbers are low there is no hot food in the morning, bar does coffee and muffins, biscuits and thats about it ( thankfully we had an ommelette in the van while waiting for checkin to open ).
Obviously lots of space, no queueing for coffee or looking for a comfy seat ! oh and of course the price was good !


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I have never actually sailed with LD Lines but when they pass my office window in Portsmouth, I wish I was onboard instead of watching them from the office!


----------

